# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دوراهي

## ffghasemi

به نظر شما كدوم بهتره؟؟
مديريت بازرگاني الزهرا 
يا مهندسي كامپيوتر غير انتفاعي ال طه 
؟؟؟؟؟؟
من هر دوتا رشته رو هم دوس دارم 
به نظرتون بازار كار كدوم بهتره؟؟

----------


## Alikashi

> به نظر شما كدوم بهتره؟؟
> مديريت بازرگاني الزهرا 
> يا مهندسي كامپيوتر غير انتفاعي ال طه 
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> من هر دوتا رشته رو هم دوس دارم 
> به نظرتون بازار كار كدوم بهتره؟؟


بستگی به خودتون داره! دو تا رشته متفاوت
اگر برون گرا هستین و در خودتون ژن مدیریتی می بینید(البته مقدار زیادیش اکتسابی هست) مدیریت بازرگانی
اگر نه درون گرا هستید و حوصله صحبت کردن با کسی رو ندارید مهندسی
اگر دانشگاه براتون مهمه الزهرا اگر نه که باز تصمیم با خودتونه
قبل از تصمیم گیری حتما با چند نفر که فارغ التحصیل این دو تا رشته هستند در مورد  بازار کار،میزان درآمد و علی الخصوص فضای کاری هر دو تا رشته صحبت کنید.
البته در مورد شرایط خاص دانشگاه الزهرا و البته مزایایی که می تونه داشته باشه تحقیق کنید.

----------

